# saw mill opinions



## terryknight (Sep 6, 2012)

i am looking for opinions on chainsaw mills. i have access to 10 or so logs (oak and cherry) ranging from 10 ft to 30 ft and 15in to 26in in diameter. my brother and i would both like some of the wood for various products. right now my largest saw is a 044 with a 28in bar. I am not against getting a larger saw. 

what mill(s) would you guys recommend?

are the guide bars/rails necessary?

what size saw would be the best?

this is the big one. i don't understand. what is the difference between regular chain and ripping chain?

here are some pics of some of the wood


----------



## terryknight (Sep 9, 2012)

anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 9, 2012)

terryknight said:


> anyone have any opinions?



I have an opinion, but you won't like it!

The cheapest way for you to get those logs turned into good quality lumber, is for you to hire an bandsaw mill to come in, and tell the guy to "grade saw" the logs!

That will give you the most lumber of the highest grade for the least money spent.

SR


----------



## terryknight (Sep 9, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I have an opinion, but you won't like it!
> 
> The cheapest way for you to get those logs turned into good quality lumber, is for you to hire an bandsaw mill to come in, and tell the guy to "grade saw" the logs!
> 
> ...



but then i don't get to buy a new saw 

you're not the only one who said that. i am actually taking 3 logs to a saw mill to get cut. if i like the work i will load the rest of what i can and take it as well. that will be everything but the main trunk section of the large oak.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Sep 10, 2012)

No matter how you cut it, you may be disappointed in that big oak. As many limbs as it has, the yield of usable lumber will be very low. The knots will open up and split as the wood dries, and even cutting straight boards will be a challenge for any sawmill because of the change in grain direction as the sawblade goes through the knots. It pains me to recommend firewood, but that is what I'd do with it. On the other hand, if you've got other logs to cut with the chain saw mill, you can always give this one a go, and make firewood if the boards aren't good.

My main milling tool is a Norwood portable sawmill, but I keep my chain saw mill handy for special projects. I power the chain saw mill with an old Husqvarna 2100.

Ripping chains are filed at a different angle. Plenty of info on them on other postings.

You most definitely need a guide rail. Granberg (Alaska sawmill) is good, as is the Logosol guide. You'll also want an auxiliary bar oiler for the tip of the bar. Again lots of info on this web site, as well as Woodweb and Forestry Forum.


----------



## terryknight (Sep 10, 2012)

that is what will happen if i can't/don't make it into lumber. i hope some of the limbs that are knot free will be okay for lumber


----------



## mikeb1079 (Sep 10, 2012)

> what mill(s) would you guys recommend?



i'd keep an eye on craigslist or ebay for a used granberg alaskan mill.



> are the guide bars/rails necessary?



the ones from the manufacturer aren't necessary but some guide rail is. for example you could use a ladder or a decently straight 2x8 or whatever. basically you just need a flat surface to mount on the log to provide a guide for your initial cut.



> what size saw would be the best?



the largest one you can afford!!



> this is the big one. i don't understand. what is the difference between regular chain and ripping chain?



the top plate angle on regular chain is usually 30 degrees or so. the top plate angle on ripping chain is usually around 10 degrees. ripping chain just gives you a smoother finish to your lumber, thus saving wood and reducing your planing time.

here's an idea: i agree with dave boyt that that oak log is firewood, but why not use your 044 and find a used alaskan mill and try your hand at some chainsaw milling? wouldn't cost you much and you could practice on a log that probably should be firewood anyways. that way you can see what chainsaw milling is like and if you get some usable lumber all the better!!


----------



## terryknight (Sep 12, 2012)

mikeb1079 said:


> here's an idea: i agree with dave boyt that that oak log is firewood, but why not use your 044 and find a used alaskan mill and try your hand at some chainsaw milling? wouldn't cost you much and you could practice on a log that probably should be firewood anyways. that way you can see what chainsaw milling is like and if you get some usable lumber all the better!!



taking your advice taht is what i am going to do. looking for a 30in mill


----------



## mad murdock (Sep 20, 2012)

I would use the 044 and order up a logosol bar from Baileys along with the picco ripping chain. You will see a 30% increase cutting speed over the standard 3/8"/.050 ripping chain.


----------



## mortenh (Sep 20, 2012)

mikeb1079 said:


> for example you could use a ladder or a decently straight 2x8 or whatever. basically you just need a flat surface to mount on the log to provide a guide for your initial cut.



I made a couple of posts here about how to make a bracket, allowing you to use a ladder as a slabbing rail, without drilling holes in it:

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/93458.htm#post3772275

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/93458.htm#post3777878


----------



## terryknight (Sep 20, 2012)

mortenh said:


> I made a couple of posts here about how to make a bracket, allowing you to use a ladder as a slabbing rail, without drilling holes in it:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/93458.htm#post3772275
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/93458.htm#post3777878



thanks for the tips


----------



## terryknight (Sep 21, 2012)

the brown truck dropped off my new mill, now i just need to find time to play with it:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mortenh (Sep 22, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> ... You'll also want an auxiliary bar oiler for the tip of the bar.



Auxillary oiler is not strictly required for hardwood milling with bar length below 30", and softwood milling below 36". Obviously these are not har figures, but simply my personal experience.


----------



## terryknight (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks for the help guys

here is my mill






and what i did with it


----------



## hamish (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow I would have to camouflage those slabs if I was going to store them in the house. Bridezilla would go ape crazy i I hid those near the couch!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 18, 2012)

It will be interesting what happens to that lumber stacked in the house like that. I have a feeling they are going to not fare so well being put indoors so soon after being milled!

SR


----------



## terryknight (Oct 18, 2012)

hamish said:


> Wow I would have to camouflage those slabs if I was going to store them in the house. Bridezilla would go ape crazy i I hid those near the couch!



not a house, just a shed out back


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Oct 18, 2012)

id be leaving all the windows/doors open ...it will help to keep the atmospheric moisture at a higher level, to slow the drying process.


----------



## terryknight (Oct 18, 2012)

WidowMaker1 said:


> id be leaving all the windows/doors open ...it will help to keep the atmospheric moisture at a higher level, to slow the drying process.



yep i'm on it


----------



## jdc123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Did you use the 044? How did it do? Thinking of the same thing for 440, on a limited basis.


----------



## Old Blue (Oct 25, 2012)

*Are we having fun yet?*

 Weeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Your cutting wood dude !

Old Blue
We can't be paying too many taxes, cause some of us still have money left! In......
Kali-bone-ya


----------



## terryknight (Oct 25, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> Did you use the 044? How did it do? Thinking of the same thing for 440, on a limited basis.



it did great, had a brand new sharp ripping chain, and it was fairly narrow green wood. i wonder how it would do in 20+ inmaybe we'll see onday



Old Blue said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> Your cutting wood dude !



yes i am if i'm lucky i might get out this afternoon and do some more


----------



## mad murdock (Oct 25, 2012)

Looking good! The sawdust bug has bit hard


----------



## terryknight (Oct 27, 2012)

milled another log today and had my first oops. the ladder i am using slipped off the 2x4s i was using to support it to make my first cut and i didn't notice right away so i had a nice curve in th elog and had to cut another big slab to correct it


----------

